
German Government Endorses Google Chrome - twapi
http://browserfame.com/424/chrome-endorsed-by-german-agency
======
ootachi
Original post, without the blogspam:
[http://chrome.blogspot.in/2012/02/german-federal-office-
of-i...](http://chrome.blogspot.in/2012/02/german-federal-office-of-
information.html)

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
This "blogspam" as you call it informs that in 2008 the German government was
against Google Chrome, something that isn't mentioned in the post in the
Google Chrome blog.

